# A truly pointless and time wasting poll



## Wayne (Nov 11, 2009)

Taking inspiration from another recent thread, here's a truly pointless and time wasting poll.

As they say in the blog world, "Enjoy." [I hate that.]


----------



## Honor (Nov 11, 2009)

42 is the answer for everything.... how many shoes do you have? how many kids do you want? How many times have you seen Twilight? How long (in minutes) it will take you to do a Rubix cube? How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootise Pop? and many cats DOES that lady down the street have? yeah you know THAT lady.

good poll BTW


----------



## Wayne (Nov 11, 2009)

Honor said:


> good poll BTW




Well, your post was my inspiration, so honor to whom honor.


----------



## David (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked all options. Do I win?


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 11, 2009)

Does the waffles option have anything to do with Andrew...

oh wait, he likes pancakes. Haha


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 11, 2009)

I was sure the question never came up. It seemed the conversation was never ending but without structure, you could say it was formless and void


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 11, 2009)

Yellow.



....

NO! BLUE! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## baron (Nov 11, 2009)

42 makes sense to me!


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 11, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to Monty Python, your indecisiveness has caused you a trip to the bottom!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 11, 2009)

Jackie Robinson


----------



## he beholds (Nov 11, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Don't Eat The _____________ Snow.




No brainer. Why did some people pick waffles? There is nothing wrong with waffled snow. Sheesh.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 11, 2009)

W h a t d o e s a y e l l o w l i g h t m e a n ?


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont recall the question being brought up, please restate.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 16, 2009)

The answer to life, the universe, and everything is 42. Therefore, the answer to everything is 42. Therefore, the answer to this poll is 42.

Don't you just love logic?


----------



## Herald (Nov 16, 2009)

Ice cream doesn't have bones.


----------

